
China’s Three Major Airlines Receive First Comac ARJ21 Aircraft - cockpitherald
https://airlinegeeks.com/2020/06/28/china-s-three-major-airlines-receive-first-comac-arj21-aircraft/
======
cockpitherald
Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines — took delivery
of COMAC ARJ21 aircraft, China’s first domestically developed regional jet, on
Sunday.

